# Cortisol testing CPT 82533



## ckz0929 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knows if CPT 82533 should be billed once or three times.  Patient has a baseline drawn, then receives a shot and then has their blood drawn 2 more times once at 30 min and then at 60 mins.  If times 3 would you separate the lines and use Modifier 91?

Chris


----------

